# Link in einem anderen Frame öffnen?



## DetlevDiesel (15. August 2004)

Hallo,

Ich wollte einmal fragen wie das geht,das ich wenn ich auf einen Lick im linken Frame klicke das er dann in dem dritten Frame in der mitte angezeigt wird.

Gruß


----------



## Tobias Menzel (15. August 2004)

Hi,
	
	
	



```
<a href="meineURL.htm" target="FrameName">ich bin ein Link</a>
```
sollte eigentlich genügen.

Gruß


----------



## DetlevDiesel (15. August 2004)

Sorry hatte vergessen zu erwähnen das es für HTML bestimmt ist.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (15. August 2004)

> Sorry hatte vergessen zu erwähnen das es für HTML bestimmt ist.


 Du meinst JavaScript (wenn ich den Quelltext Deiner Seite richtig interpretiere)?


```
parent.frames["frame_name"].location="seiteURL.htm";
```
sollte es tun.

Gruß

 Sorry, ich habe erst jetzt gemerkt, worauf sich Deine Antwort bezieht. Ja, das mit den PHP-Tags ist eine blöde Angewohnheit von mir und manchmal irreführend. Sie werden allerdings oft verwendet, weil der Code durch das Highlighting lesbarer wird.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DetlevDiesel _
> *Sorry hatte vergessen zu erwähnen das es für HTML bestimmt ist.
> Siehe hier:     http://www..............de.tc *



Das ist HTML nur in einem PHP CodeTag reingepackt!


----------



## SilentWarrior (15. August 2004)

> Das ist HTML nur in einem PHP CodeTag reingepackt!


Guckst du hier


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von SilentWarrior _
> *Guckst du hier  *



Ich habs mal ins Interne zur Teamdisskussion gepackt!


----------



## DetlevDiesel (15. August 2004)

Danke an das Forum ihr habt mir mal wieder geholfen.


----------



## Jan Seifert (15. August 2004)

DetlevDiesel, auf Grund deiner Homepage, wo unteranderem Cracks zu Spielen verlinkt sind, bist du hiermit gesperrt.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. August 2004)

Autsch, Asche auf mein Haupt, ich habe den Link nicht überprüft und somit ist mir das durch die Lappen gegangen!


----------

